# die ehemalige DDR



## Alemanita

Kajjo said:


> ehemaligen DDR



Ich bitte höflichst, das gibt es nicht.
Es gibt keine jetzige, also gibt es auch keine ehemalige.


----------



## bearded

Wie sollte man  das denn richtig ausdrücken:  in der ehemals (so)genannten DDR? Im Gebiet, das früher DDR hieß?
''In der damaligen DDR'' ist zwar nicht ganz genau - und ich kann Alemanitas Einwand verstehen - , ich habe es aber oft gehört und gelesen.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Wie sollte man  das denn richtig ausdrücken:


Einfach "in der DDR".

Wikipedia: Die *Deutsche Demokratische Republik* (*DDR*) war ein Staat in Mitteleuropa,

"*war"* ein Staat!


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S.
In Kajjos Satz (mit seinem Bezug auf die Gegenwart)


Kajjo said:


> Sagt das echt noch jemand in der ehemaligen DDR?


kann man "ehemalig" allerdings nicht vermeiden, finde ich.


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Wikipedia: Die *Deutsche Demokratische Republik* (*DDR*) war ein Staat in Mitteleuropa,
> 
> "*war"* ein Staat!


Dann war mein Eindruck falsch. I dachte, "ehemalige" würde hier passen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> I dachte, "ehemalige" würde hier passen.


Es kommt ganz auf den Kontext an (siehe #4). In Kajjos Satz passt "ehemalige(n)".


----------



## Hutschi

Die Sprache findet oft Begriffe, die für bestimmte Anwendungen kurz und verständlich sind, sie müssen dazu nicht unbedingt völlig exakt sein und Duplikationen und Verkürzungen sind möglich.
Es kommt dabei aber immer auch auf den Kontext an.


----------



## Alemanita

Deutsche Akademie für Sprache und Dichtung - Forum Sprachkritik - Die ‚ehemalige DDR’ – wie lange noch?

In kajjos Satz passt eben "ehemalig" nicht.

Ein weiteres Beispiel ist Rhodesien, das jetzt Zimbabwe heißt.

Soll man heute sagen: Im ehemaligen Rhodesien war die Nationalhymne 'Rise O Voices Of Rhodesia'?
 Meiner Meinung nach nicht.
 Rhodesia heißt heute Zimbabwe.
In Rhodesia sang man 'Rise O Voices Of Rhodesia
In Zimbabwe singt man ' Blessed be the Land of Zimbabwe'


----------



## JClaudeK

Alemanita said:


> In kajjos Satz passt eben "ehemalig" nicht.


Sollte er etwa sagen "Sagt das echt noch jemand in der ehemaligen DDR?", so als ob es die DDR noch gäbe?


----------



## Alemanita

Nein. aber er könnte - genau so, wie er zwischen Baden-Württemberg (hoffentlich) und Bayern differenzieren kann- fragen: Sagt das echt noch jemand in Sachsen? So weit sollten alle Einwohner der 'alten' BRD sein, dass sie die 'neuen' Bundesländer genauso differenzieren und nicht alle in einen Topf schmeißen wie sie es für sich reklamieren.  Wer, bitte sehr, WER sagt anders herum: "Sagt das echt noch jemand in der ehemaligen BRD?" als ob es die BRD von vor der Wiedervereinigung noch gäbe?


----------



## Perseas

Alemanita said:


> Ein weiteres Beispiel ist Rhodesien, das jetzt Zimbabwe heißt.
> 
> Soll man heute sagen: Im ehemaligen Rhodesien war die Nationalhymne 'Rise O Voices Of Rhodesia'?
> Meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Vielleicht passt dies: "In Zimbabwe (ehemaliger Name "Rhodesien") war die Nationalhymne...".


----------



## Alemanita

Perseas said:


> Vielleicht passt dies: "In Zimbabwe (ehemaliger Name "Rhodesien") war die Nationalhymne...".


Eben das ist der Denkfehler. Als das Land Rhodesien hieß, hatte es eine bestimmte Hymne. Die hieß "O Rise The Voices of Rhodesia".
Zur Geschichte siehe hier:
Zimbabwe - Wikipedia
In Zimbabwe war die Nationalhymne niemals "O Rise Rhe Voices Of Rhodesia".


----------



## Hutschi

Alemanita said:


> jemand in Sachsen?


Die Teile wurden zwar in Sachsen hergestellt und ich habe dummerweise noch den Begriff bzw. das Wort "Mondos" verwendet und lebe in Sachsen. Eigentlich wollte ich "Kondome" schreiben - wahrscheinlich erschien mir das intuitiv zu technisch.

Genaugenommen hieße also die Antwort "ja", aber das war nicht gemeint.
Es ging um Sprachunterschiede zwischen den typischen Leuten (also nicht den Ausnahmen), die bis 1989 in der Bundesrepublik lebten und zwischen denen, die in der DDR lebten und dann nach der Wiedervereinigung noch dort waren, wo früher die DDR war.

Um den Satz mit "ehemalige DDR" zu "expandieren": _Sagt das immer noch jemand, der in der DDR wohnte und dort seine Muttersprache erwarb und der nach 1989 immer noch auf dem geografischen Gebiet wohnt, das früher zur DDR gehörte, bis sie sich der Bundesrepublik anschloss._

Hierfür ist - denke ich - "Sagt das immer noch jemand aus der ehemaligen DDR" eine angemessene Abkürzung, vielleicht umgangssprachlich und nicht politisch korrekt  -- aber gut verständlich.

Es gibt viele "verbotene" bzw. "nicht erwünschte" Wörter, aber genau das zeigt, dass sie verwendet und gebraucht werden.


----------



## elroy

Ich finde „ehemalige DDR“ genau richtig. „ehemalig“ kann bedeuten, dass es eine jetzige/aktuelle Variante gibt, muss aber nicht. Es kann auch einfach nur bedeuten, dass es etwas nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> In kajjos Satz passt eben "ehemalig" nicht.


Mit Verlaub, das ist einfach deine Privatdefinition. "Ehemalige DDR" ist geradezu ein stehender Begriff und natürlich kann man den verwenden. Ich bin froh, dass hier alle anderen zustimmen.


----------



## Frank78

Alemanita said:


> Es gibt keine jetzige, also gibt es auch keine ehemalige.



Naja, ein Rentner kann auch sagen: "Ich habe gestern meinen ehemaligen Chef getroffen". Logischerweise hat er jetzt keinen mehr.



Kajjo said:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist einfach deine Privatdefinition. "Ehemalige DDR" ist geradezu ein stehender Begriff und natürlich kann man den verwenden. Ich bin froh, dass hier alle anderen zustimmen.



Jein. Also es ist ein feststehender Begriff, aber irgendwie doch komisch. Seltsamerweise spricht niemand vom "ehemaligen 3. Reich" oder von der "ehemaligen Weimarer Republik".

Ansonsten wird _ehemalig_ nur bei Ländern verwendet, die des Öfteren ihre Namen wechseln.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Um den Satz mit "ehemalige DDR" zu "expandieren": _Sagt das immer noch jemand, der in der DDR wohnte und dort seine Muttersprache erwarb und der nach 1989 immer noch auf dem geografischen Gebiet wohnt, das früher zur DDR gehörte, bis sie sich der Bundesrepublik anschloss._


 Ich glaube, das hast Du zu sehr eingeschränkt. Ich glaube, in der Frage werden auch diejenigen mit eingeschlossen, die nach 1989 geboren wurden und eventuelle Regionalismen aufweisen, die für die ehemalige DDR charakteristisch sind. 


Hutschi said:


> Hierfür ist - denke ich - "Sagt das immer noch jemand aus der ehemaligen DDR" eine angemessene Abkürzung, vielleicht umgangssprachlich und nicht politisch korrekt -- aber gut verständlich.


 Warum soll das nicht politisch korrekt sein?


----------



## Hutschi

Du hast recht. Ich ergänze:



> Um den Satz mit "ehemalige DDR" zu "expandieren": _Sagt das immer noch jemand, der in der DDR wohnte und dort seine Muttersprache erwarb und der nach 1989 immer noch auf dem geografischen Gebiet wohnt, das früher zur DDR gehörte, bis sie sich der Bundesrepublik anschloss. Außerdem sind _diejenigen mit eingeschlossen, die nach 1989 geboren wurden und eventuelle Regionalismen aufweisen, die für die ehemalige DDR charakteristisch sind.


Man sieht, dass es absurd wird, wenn man es nicht kürzt. Natürlich kontextabhängig.



elroy said:


> Warum soll das nicht politisch korrekt sein?


Ich halte es für korrekt, habe aber schon anderes gelesen.

Beispiel:
Jakob Scharf
Die Mär von der "ehemaligen DDR"
*Die Mär von der "ehemaligen DDR"*



> Das Problem sitzt also tiefer, als nur in der Medienberichterstattung, was doch auf eine zumeist *absichtliche Verwendung des Begriffs "ehemalige DDR" im falschen Zusammenhang schließen lässt ...
> 
> Eine unnötige Distanzierung und damit einhergehende Faktenverdrehung* ist aber einer historischen Forschung und "Aufarbeitung" nicht zuträglich. ...



Ich habe hier nur zwei Sätze herausgeschnappt. In beiden geht es um (scheinbar) politisch falsche (unkorrekte) Verwendung.

Der Artikel geht zumindest teilweise darum, dass falsche Verwendung der Sprache in solchem Zusammenhang auch politisch inkorrekt - falsch sei.

Es gibt viele Stellen in vielen Quellen, in denen der Begriff aus politischen Gründen abgelehnt wird. Oft, weil Diffamierung vermutet wird.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Der Artikel geht zumindest teilweise darum, dass falsche Verwendung der Sprache in solchem Zusammenhang auch politisch inkorrekt - falsch sei.


Im Zusammenhang im Artikel ist "ehemalige DDR" ja auch tatsächlich falsch, da dort von der existierenden DDR die Rede ist. Der Zusammenhang in dieser Diskussion ist aber ein anderer.

"Die ehemalige DDR" finde ich als Begriff nicht so klar, ich würde es vielleicht "Das Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR" nennen.


----------



## berndf

Alemanita said:


> Deutsche Akademie für Sprache und Dichtung - Forum Sprachkritik - Die ‚ehemalige DDR’ – wie lange noch?
> 
> In kajjos Satz passt eben "ehemalig" nicht.
> 
> Ein weiteres Beispiel ist Rhodesien, das jetzt Zimbabwe heißt.
> 
> Soll man heute sagen: Im ehemaligen Rhodesien war die Nationalhymne 'Rise O Voices Of Rhodesia'?
> Meiner Meinung nach nicht.
> Rhodesia heißt heute Zimbabwe.
> In Rhodesia sang man 'Rise O Voices Of Rhodesia
> In Zimbabwe singt man ' Blessed be the Land of Zimbabwe'


Wenn ich mir die Definition und die Beispiele in DWDS anschaue:

_einstig, früher_​​Beispiele:​der ehemalige Diplomat​mein ehemaliger Lehrer, Schüler, Kamerad​meine ehemalige Freundin​eine ehemalige Residenz​unsere ehemalige Schule, Kaserne​ein ehemaliger Vulkan​ehemalig politische Häftlinge​

dann scheint mir Kajjos Formulierung vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich kann deine Einschränkung der Bedeutung und Verwendung von _ehemalig _nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> "Die ehemalige DDR" finde ich als Begriff nicht so klar, ich würde es vielleicht "Das Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR" nennen.


Das passt hier im Kontext nicht so gut. (Es geht um die Bürger, nicht um den Staat.)
Oder man muss es sehr umständlich ausdrücken.
Korrekt wäre aber mit denselben Argumenten wie in dem Artikel auch: "Das Gebiet der DDR".

Es gibt auch noch einen schönen, leider veralteten Ausdruck: "Das Gebiet der vormaligen DDR".


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> "Die ehemalige DDR" finde ich als Begriff nicht so klar, ich würde es vielleicht "Das Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR" nennen.


 Was ist an "der ehemaligen DDR" nicht klar, und inwiefern findest Du "das Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR" klarer?


----------



## JClaudeK

Alemanita said:


> Wer, bitte sehr, WER sagt anders herum: "Sagt das echt noch jemand in der ehemaligen BRD?"



Für "ehemalige BRD"  gibt es jede Menge Beispiele:


> [*]_Topographie der ehemaligen DDR und BRD in der Vorstellung von Oberschülern _
> [*]_das sieht man ja schon daran das in der ehemaligen BRD die Menschen noch immer mehr verdienen als die Menschen _
> [*]_Ossi und Wessi sind umgangssprachliche Bezeichnungen für Menschen, die in der ehemaligen DDR oder Ostdeutschland seit 1990 (Ossi) oder in der ehemaligen BRD oder den westdeutschen Bundesländern (Wessi) geboren oder aufgewachsen sind. _
> [*]_Die Bildung von Warennamen - ein exemplarischer Vergleich der Produktnamen in der ehemaligen DDR und der ehemaligen BRD _
> [*]_In der ehemaligen BRD wurde die Geburt des ersten Kindes aufgeschoben und die Frauen blieben häufiger kinderlos._
> und, und, und ......


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Was ist an "der ehemaligen DDR" nicht klar


Ich denke, dass es anhand der folgenden Feststellung nicht klar ist:
Georg ist ein ehemaliger Diplomat (er ist nicht mehr Diplomat, aber er lebt und ihn gibt's also noch).
Bei der ''ehemaligen DDR'' ist es aber so, dass es die DDR nicht mehr gibt (nur das Gebiet und die Menschen gibt es noch).
In diesem Sinne ist auch Alemanitas anfänglicher Einwand nachvollziehbar.

Sorry, ich habe anstelle von diaphoretikòs geantwortet. Ich hoffe, dass er meinem Argument zustimmt


----------



## elroy

Also jeder, der irgendeine Ahnung von Geschichte hat, weiß, dass es die DDR nicht mehr gibt und würde "die ehemalige DDR" sofort verstehen. Wenn das jemand nicht versteht, dann liegt es nicht an der Wortwahl und ein anderer Ausdruck, etwa "das Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR", würde das Verständnis kaum erhöhen oder ermöglichen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Was ist an "der ehemaligen DDR" nicht klar, und inwiefern findest Du "das Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR" klarer?


"Die ehemalige DDR" bezeichnet nicht, welches Überbleibsel der DDR gemeint ist: Das (geographische) Gebiet, seine noch lebenden Bewohner oder vielleicht noch etwas anderes, was ich mir gerade nicht ausdenken kann.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Das (geographische) Gebiet, seine noch lebenden Bewohner oder vielleicht noch etwas anderes, was ich mir gerade nicht ausdenken kann


 Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es etwas anderes als das geographische Gebiet bezeichnen kann. Wenn man die noch lebenden Bewohner meint, dann sagt man nicht "die ehemalige DDR", sondern etwa "die Bewohner der ehemaligen DDR". Kannst Du Dir einen Satz bzw. einen Kontext ausdenken, in dem "die ehemalige DDR" "deren Bewohner" bedeuten würde?


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Kannst Du Dir einen Satz bzw. einen Kontext ausdenken, in dem "die ehemalige DDR" "deren Bewohner" bedeuten würde?


Nein. Dennoch finde ich es leichter verständlich, wenn der Begriff "Gebiet" erwähnt wird.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> und würde "die ehemalige DDR" sofort verstehen. Wenn das jemand nicht versteht....


Also verständlich und gebräuchlich ist der Ausdruck schon.  Alemanita und diaphoretikòs geht es aber nur um die sprachliche Genauigkeit, denke ich.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> dennoch finde ich es leichter verständlich





bearded said:


> Alemanita und diaphoretikòs geht es aber nur um die sprachliche Genauigkeit


 Eben das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich finde beim besten Willen nichts Unklares oder Ungenaues an "der ehemaligen DDR". Für mich bedeutet das ganz eindeutig nur eines: _das Gebiet, das damals die DDR ausmachte (als es sie noch gab)_ bzw. _die fünf "neuen Bundesländer", die heute zur Bundesrepublik gehören_.

(Nebenbei bemerkt finde ich den Begriff "die neuen Bundesländer" hässlich und ziemlich abstoßend. An "der ehemaligen DDR" stoße ich mir dagegen nicht.)


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Für mich bedeutet das ganz eindeutig nur eines: _das Gebiet, das damals die DDR ausmachte (als es sie noch gab)_


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Alemanita und diaphoretikòs geht es aber nur um die sprachliche Genauigkeit, denke ich.


Ja, das verstehe ich auch so. Sie benutzen dabei aber eine "Privatdefinition" (wie Kajjo es nannte) des Wortes, von der ich nicht sehen kann, dass sie durch den Sprachgebrauch gedeckt wäre.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> nichts Unklares oder Ungenaues an "der ehemaligen DDR".


Die ehemalige DDR ist ein gespenstisches Wesen.  Einen ehemaligen Diplomaten kann man noch berühren. 

( ich habe bisher diesen Standpunkt interpretiet und 'verteidigt', muss  aber sagen, dass mir elroys und berndfs Argumente nun zunehmend überzeugend erscheinen )


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> Die ehemalige DDR ist ein gespenstisches Wesen.  Einen ehemaligen Diplomaten kann man noch berühren.


 Scherze beiseite, ein Begriff kann doch mehrere kontextabhängige Bedeutungen haben, ohne dass deswegen die Kommunikation untergeht:

1.) _mein ehemaliger Mann, mein jetziger Mann _
<Es gibt zwei Männer: Auf einen traf einmal die Bezeichnung "mein Mann" zu, aber nicht mehr, auf den anderen trifft sie jetzt/aktuell zu>

2.) _Er ist ein ehemaliger Diplomat_
<Auf ihn traf einmal die Bezeichnung "Diplomat" zu, sie trifft aber jetzt/aktuell nicht mehr auf ihn zu.>

3.) _die ehemalige DDR_
<Einmal gab es die DDR, aber jetzt gibt es sie nicht mehr. Einmal traf die Aussage "Es gibt die DDR" zu, jetzt trifft sie nicht mehr zu.>

Alle drei Bedeutungen sind möglich, und in 99 % der Fälle wissen wir dank des Kontextes, des gesunden Menschenversandes und unseres Weltwissens, was gemeint ist. Gerade bei der ehemaligen DDR sind 1. und 2. sofort auszuschließen.

1.) _die ehemalige DDR, die jetzige DDR_?
Wie Alemanita schreibt, gibt es ja keine jetztige DDR, also ist diese Bedeutung ausgeschlossen.

2.) _Das ist eine ehemalige DDR_?
Ergibt gar keinen Sinn, denn "DDR" ist keine Eigenschaft, wie "Diplomat", sondern ein Eigenname.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> 3.) _die ehemalige DDR_
> <Einmal gab es die DDR, aber jetzt gibt es sie nicht mehr. Einmal traf die Aussage "Es gibt die DDR" zu, jetzt trifft sie nicht mehr zu.>


Das ist eben gerade nicht die einzige mögliche (realistische) Bedeutung. Sondern z.B. auch "das jetzige Gebiet, das ehemals das Gebiet der DDR war".


----------



## elroy

Stimmt! Aber wir wissen, dass das Gebiet der DDR nicht verschwunden ist, sondern dass es das Gebiet immer noch gibt, und dass es sich nur bei dem Gebiet nicht mehr um die DDR handelt. 

Um das zu vereinfachen: Es ist ein bisschen so, als hätte jemand einen neuen Namen bekommen. Dann könnte man sehr gut sagen: "Das ist Franz, der ehemalige Richard". Genauso: Das sind "die neuen Bundesländer", die ehemalige DDR. (Wie gesagt, ich hasse den Begriff "die neuen Bundesländer". Ich habe ihn hier nur der Erklärung zuliebe verwendet.)


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Sondern z.B. auch "das jetzige Gebiet, das ehemals das Gebiet der DDR war".


Das würde ich nicht so verstehen. Für diese Bedeutung hätte ich erwartet: _das Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR_. Die Bezeichnung DDR bezeichnet schon den Staat als ganzes und kann m.E. nicht auf die Bezeichnung eines Gebietes reduziert werden.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Es ist ein bisschen so, als hätte jemand einen neuen Namen bekommen. Dann könnte man sehr gut sagen: "Das ist Franz, der ehemalige Richard".


Das stimmt, das kann man so auffassen, und so wird es ja auch etwa verstanden. Für jemanden, der den neuen Namen aber noch nicht kennt, ist es aber vielleicht verwirrend, da er nicht genau weiss, was gemeint ist, auch wenn er es mit genügend Sachkenntnis erraten kann.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Das würde ich nicht so verstehen.


Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber dieser Thread wurde doch von einem anderen abgezweigt / abgetrennt, und dort schien diese oder eine ähnliche Interpretation gemeint zu sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Ich weiss leider nicht mehr, welcher Thread es war.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Doch, hier im Thread "Mondos":


Kajjo said:


> Sagt das echt noch jemand in der ehemaligen DDR?


Das bezieht sich ja auf die Gegenwart, also auf das jetzige Gebiet.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Für diese Bedeutung hätte ich erwartet _das Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR_. Die Bezeichnung DDR bezeichnet schon den Staat als ganzes und kann m.E. nicht auf die Bezeichnung eines Gebietes reduziert werden.


 Wenn ich den Staat meinen würde, würde ich "die DDR" sagen, nicht "die _ehemalige_ DDR". 

_Wilhelm Pieck war Präsident der DDR._ (nicht: _der ehemaligen DDR_)
_Dagmar Käsling hat bei den Olympischen Spielen in München als Leichtathletin für die DDR gestartet._ (nicht: _für die ehemalige DDR_)

Aber:

_In der ehemaligen DDR werden verschiedene Dialekte gesprochen._ (nicht: _in der DDR_)
_Wir haben die ehemalige DDR besucht._ (nicht: _die DDR_)


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Das bezieht sich ja auf die Gegenwart, also auf das jetzige Gebiet.


 Ja, eben! Meiner Meinung nach vollkommen in Ordnung


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> _In der ehemaligen DDR werden verschiedene Dialekte gesprochen._ (nicht: _in der DDR_)


Für mich klingt dieser Satz ein wenig schräg. Ich würde entweder
_In der ehemaligen DDR *wurden *verschiedene Dialekte gesprochen_
oder
_*Im Gebiet* der ehemaligen DDR werden verschiedene Dialekte gesprochen._ 
sagen.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _In der ehemaligen DDR *wurden *verschiedene Dialekte gesprochen._


 Hm, der Satz kommt mir komisch vor. Auf Englisch würde ich schon sagen, "Many dialects were spoken in East Germany" (nicht "in the former East Germany").


----------



## διαφορετικός

Das Problem ist wohl, dass "ehemalig" grundsätzlich sowohl das Vergangene (verschwundene) als auch auch das noch gegenwärtige "Verwandelte" bezeichnen kann.

"Der ehemalige Diplomat" kann einen Menschen bezeichnen, der noch lebt, aber nicht mehr Diplomat ist. (Diese Bedeutung ist gemeint, wenn man sagt "Georg ist ein ehemaliger Diplomat".)
Oder es bezeichnet einen Diplomaten, der früher existierte, aber jetzt nicht mehr existiert. (Synonym mit "damalig".)


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> sowohl das Vergangene (verschwundene) als auch auch das noch gegenwärtige "Verwandelte"


 Die gleiche Zweideutigkeit besitzt im Italienischen (vielleicht auch im Deutschen) das Präfix ex- (ex-Diplomat/ _ex diplomatico_..).
Auf so etwas hat elroy bezgl. 'ehemalig' übrigens  auf #34 schon hingewiesen.


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Das Problem ist wohl,


 Das ist aus schon mehrfach dargestellten Gründen _in der Praxis_ kein Problem.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Das ist aus schon mehrfach dargestellten Gründen _in der Praxis_ kein Problem.


Im allgemeinen kein Problem, aber durch zusätzliche Angaben kann man das Gemeinte noch verdeutlichen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Die gleiche Zweideutigkeit besitzt im Italienischen (vielleicht auch im Deutschen) das Präfix ex- (ex-Diplomat/ _ex diplomatico_..).


Im Deutschen eher nicht. Man könnte also sagen "die ex-DDR" und darunter würde ich etwas verstehen, was nach dem Ende der DDR noch existiert(e). Aber auch hier wäre mir nicht ganz klar, was es sein soll, ich würde also z.B. "ex-DDR-_Gebiet_" bevorzugen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Hm, der Satz kommt mir komisch vor. Auf Englisch würde ich schon sagen, "Many dialects were spoken in East Germany" (nicht "in the former East Germany").


I agree that here _ehemalig _is semantically and pragmatically superfluous. But I would accept it as sounding natural if it served to emphasise that the state doesn't exist any more.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> "*Die* ehemalige DDR" bezeichnet nicht, welches Überbleibsel der DDR gemeint ist: Das (geographische) Gebiet, seine noch lebenden Bewohner oder vielleicht noch etwas anderes


Darüber kann man eventuell streiten. 

Ursprünglich ging es aber um "*in der* ehemaligen DDR"


Kajjo said:


> Sagt das echt noch jemand in der ehemaligen DDR?


"*in der* ehemaligen DDR" jedoch kann  m.E. sowohl das Gebiet, seine  Bewohner, als auch das damalige Regime bedeuten.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Kontext ist die Gegenwartsperspektive gemeint ("sagt das noch jemand ...?").


----------

